# 1032 snowblower



## PatrickJ (Mar 27, 2021)

I have a 1032 snowblower, purchased new in 1989. I am needing a left axle and differential, anybody have these items for sale or know where I can obtain them? thanks PatrickJ


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Patrick









I'm thinking that the '89 would be a JD, JD and the model number is "1032"? Do you know?


.


----------



## PatrickJ (Mar 27, 2021)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF Patrick
> View attachment 177547
> 
> 
> ...


The snow blower is a John Deere, TRS 32


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's likely that is a Murray. Can you post the model number on the ID sticker/plate

Or the part numbers if you know them.


.


----------



## PatrickJ (Mar 27, 2021)

It is a John Deere TRS 32, serial number MOTR32X01169, one of the differential spindles is stuck on the left axle, I am unable to remove that spindle, thus it is in positive traction all the time.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Defenitly a Murray Built. Parts from a TRS-27 might work in it as well. I might have parts next year after I de-com 1 or 2 more TRS-27s. Sorry.


----------

